# router bits from blades llc



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

Has any one ever used router bit from blades llc if so what is your opinion? carl


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

carl.p said:


> Has any one ever used router bit from blades llc if so what is your opinion? carl


never heard of them...


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*router bits from blades LLC*



Stick486 said:


> never heard of them...


Hi Stick they are in Green Bay Wisconson.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I see they have a solid carbide 4" OAL straight bit ,someone was looking for a long bit on the forum recently. 
http://www.bladesllc.com/SCB-solid-carbide-bits.html


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't remember them ever coming up on the forum before.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I like Stick never heard of them but I see that they have in been business 20 years some of the price are really cheap but we all know that does no mean Quality


----------

